# Sonar/Trolling motor



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I've had a small Humminbird on my bow and it uses the Minnkota Sonar trolling motor transducer. That Humminbird died and I rushed to order a Helix 5 with GPS & Di before I checked compatibility. Now I understand that the Minnkota built in transducer will not work with Humminbird Di. I guess I can live without Di as long as the regular sonar works as I have the same Humminbird on the console with Di & Si. I'll call Minnkota in the morning, but any info you guys can add will be appreciated.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Trying to get through to Minnkota via phone, but so far no luck.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Just talked with Humminbird and it will not work with MinnKota motor transducer. Ready to change brands.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Minn kota transducer is a universal and works with different brands of fishfinders. It has no down or side imaging capabilities with any brand.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Minn kota transducer is a universal and works with different brands of fishfinders. It has no down or side imaging capabilities with any brand.


Humminbird support told me it would not even have any sonar even without DI.


----------

